# MF165 brake overhaul



## Mickmassey165 (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ve recently purchased a 1967 MF165 with brake issues and would like any input/advice before I start the overhaul process. I have purchased the I&T shop manual but I think I’ll purchase the OEM one to get more info. I’ve watched a YouTube video on it (which seems pretty basic) but they didn’t show the diff lock removal for the right hand side. 
Do I have to remove the diff lock? Been told you don’t have to worry about it and that you do. Thanks Mick


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mick,

I never did a brake job on my Massey Ferguson 150, so I cannot definitively answer your question. From watching the U-Tube video, you have to pull the axle housings to get to the (dry) brakes. If the differential lock enters the axle housing at any point, you will have to disconnect the linkage at a minimum. What does your manual say??


----------

